# snort+snortsam gentoo amd64

## al1ta

ciao a tutti,

sto cercando di configurare snort con snortsam. Ho seguito l'howto ma ottengo il seguente errore...

snort:

-------

INFO => [Alert_FWsam](FWsamCheckIn) Connected to host 127.0.0.1.

ERROR => [Alert_FWsam](FWsamCheckIn) Password mismatch! Ignoring host 127.0.0.1.

snortsam

-----------

2007/10/19, 14:49:24, 127.0.0.1, 3, snortsam, Accepted connection from 127.0.0.1.

2007/10/19, 14:49:24, 127.0.0.1, 3, snortsam, Adding sensor 127.0.0.1 to list.

2007/10/19, 14:49:24, 127.0.0.1, 3, snortsam, Had to use initial key!

2007/10/19, 14:49:24, 127.0.0.1, 1, snortsam, Snort station 127.0.0.1 using wrong password, trying to re-sync.

i file di configurazione sono i seguenti:

snortsam.conf

----------------

defaultkey xxxxxxxx

accept localhost

fwsam localhost

keyinterval 30 minutes

dontblock xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx       # home network

rollbackhosts 50

rollbackthreshold 20 / 30 secs

rollbacksleeptime 1 minute

logfile /var/log/snortsam.log

loglevel 4

daemon

#nothreads

email localhost alert@machinemain

iptables eth0 LOG

snort.conf

------------

output alert_fwsam: localhost:898/xxxxxxx

----------

## Scen

Premetto che non riuscirò a aiutarti, in quanto sono ignorante in materia  :Razz: 

Comunque sarebbe utile se dessi l'indirizzo dell'HOWTO che hai seguito, può facilitare le cose  :Wink: 

Inoltre cerca di utilizzare i BBCode per rendere più leggibile i tuoi messaggi.

----------

## al1ta

chiedo scusa...

l'url del howto è il seguente

----------

## al1ta

penso che sia proprio un problema legato al codice a 64bit. Ho compilato snort+snortsam su un sistema 32bit ed ha funzionato correttamente

qui avevo trovato infatti un post che mi aveva fatto dubitare

che dice

 *Quote:*   

> Snortsam and Snort will only ignore the peer if they can not renegotiate a new session key using the default password, meaning, the default passwords don't match up.
> 
> The only time I've seen that error constantly, despite both passwords being correct, is when Snort or Snortsam runs on a 64 bit system. The TwoFish encryption routines in Snortsam are built for 32 bit systems only, and are not fit for 64 bit systems.
> 
> So, question to you: Is your system 64 bit?
> ...

 

qualcuno sa se c'è un workaround, una patch per far funzionare snortsam anche nei sistemi a 64bit? E anche.. a qualcuno risulta che quando detto nel post evidenziato sia vero?

----------

